# Fenix E01 Impressive Runtime



## rookiedaddy (Jun 14, 2010)

*Updated 2010-06-20*: added test using Duracell batteries

so I'm curious to why quite a few of you recommended it and Fenix's claim of long runtime of E01's 11-hour Sun mode and 10-hour Moon mode, and decided to do my own runtime test.
The test start at 12pm Sunday noon, as I'm typing this, the light is still running. Battery in the light >> Panasonic Evolta AAA, expiry year: 2015

_(note: pictures are taken with ISO-80, F/2.7, Exp. 1/100)_

hour 0+






hour 3





hour 4





hour 6





hour 7.5





hour 7.8





hour 8.5





hour 9.5





hour 10.5





hour 12.5





hour 19.5





hour 20.5





hour 23





hour 24





hour 30





hour 30.5





hour 33





7.5 hours in 'Sun-mode' and the 'moon-mode'... well... i'm impressed... 

to give you an idea of how dim (or bright) the moon mode is...




on the left is Quark AA² NW running moon-mode, and Fenix E01 is on the right.


*Update 2010-06-20*
test done with Duracell batteries (both types made in China), first up, Duracell coppertop:




animated gif...





Using Duracell Ultra




animated gif...






following links to scout24's test >>> post #53 (30 hours), post #57 (48 hours), post #62 (53.5 hours)


----------



## daf3m (Jun 14, 2010)

:twothumbs that's my man..!


----------



## Cataract (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice test! Now I know why I still have the same "dead" battery in mine for over 6 months now... 

I still have a pile of "dead" batteries waiting for their turn in my E01. Maybe I should just get rid of them before I need a container to keep them in


----------



## ragweed (Jun 14, 2010)

Great test! The E01 does not get the respect it deserves IMO. I use mine daily & its plenty of light for most tasks.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 14, 2010)

ragweed said:


> Great test! The E01 does not get the respect it deserves IMO. I use mine daily & its plenty of light for most tasks.




It does you know,plenty of threads on these boards about it,would love to see an updated version of it with say another 5 to 10 lumens but managing to keep those long run times.


----------



## carrot (Jun 14, 2010)

mcnair55 said:


> It does you know,plenty of threads on these boards about it,would love to see an updated version of it with say another 5 to 10 lumens but managing to keep those long run times.


The E01 already uses the most efficient 5mm LED out there, the Nichia GS. There's nowhere "up" to go right now.


----------



## Zendude (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd buy another one if they could just improve the tint. Great little light regardless.


----------



## tolkaze (Jun 14, 2010)

They are the best aaa vampire lights i have used... problem is, it doesn't drain the batteries down fast enough!!! I have a stockpile of dead aaa's


----------



## Illum (Jun 14, 2010)

carrot said:


> The E01 already uses the most efficient 5mm LED out there, the Nichia GS. There's nowhere "up" to go right now.



then lets process back down the ladder with some snow white crees ey?


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 14, 2010)

tolkaze said:


> They are the best aaa vampire lights i have used... problem is, it doesn't drain the batteries down fast enough!!! I have a stockpile of dead aaa's


 
The E01 is a great backup pack light for a 3xAAA headlamp. It will fire off on a nearly dead battery plus is UL and seems kinda bomb proof.


----------



## nbp (Jun 15, 2010)

> Illum said:
> 
> 
> > then lets process back down the ladder with some snow white crees ey?



Or find a stash of DSs somewhere and start plugging those in. Personally I like the beam pattern and the color of the DS that's in my Arc AAA far better than the GS in the E01. I wouldn't say that that emitter evolution was very helpful. :ironic: That being said, the E01 is on my keys and has been serving faithfully for quite some time. In real world use looking for stuff in a trunk or reading a menu, the purple oval is tolerable.


----------



## CaNo (Jun 15, 2010)

Gotta love the E01... :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY M (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice test.

My first(?) E01 ran at full output going by memory for 9 1/2 hours on an alkaline when measured in the same way you are doing. Very good light and kept running forever in moon mode, although very dimly.


----------



## tucolino (Jun 15, 2010)

nice test thanks!!
like i said many times i got lots of e01,and found there are some tints not so blueish.
not saying perfect white,but kind of.
anyway beautiful light.and absolutely bomproof


----------



## WadeF (Jun 15, 2010)

Interesting that it dropped out of sun mode so soon, may have been the battery. You could try some other brands of batteries to see if you get a longer sun mode.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jun 15, 2010)

I notice on Fenix website they are using Duracell (http://www.fenixlight.com/UploadFiles/20081022142612798.jpg), so I'm hoping to get some Duracell AAA this weekend and do the test again.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 15, 2010)

Now that's why I chose the Fenix E01 as one of my car key lights. It's small, indestructable and just keeps going and going and going......:thumbsup:


.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 15, 2010)

i use mine as a night light using eneloop,it lasted 2 nights (average about 14 hours) before dropping to moon mode.


----------



## swxb12 (Jun 15, 2010)

rookiedaddy, did the light or camera angle shift in physical position before some of the photos were taken? It seems to get brighter in some shots, example: HR 12.5 -> 19.5


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello swxb12, yes, I was holding the camera while taking each shot, I didn't setup a tripod.


----------



## horizonseeker (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks for the test, I've had one on my keychain since it got released and it's been using near dead batteries but still getting a lot of runtimes out of them.


----------



## swxb12 (Jun 15, 2010)

Fenix, please make an AA body for this amazing light! I don't care for more lumens, just double/triple the runtime 



rookiedaddy said:


> Hello swxb12, yes, I was holding the camera while taking each shot, I didn't setup a tripod.



oh I've been there myself. You did a pretty good job :thumbsup:


----------



## scout24 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for running this! Awesome, real- world results. Great little light.


----------



## red02 (Jun 15, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> Fenix, please make an AA body for this amazing light! I don't care for more lumens, just double/triple the runtime



Thats pretty much the Gerber Infinity Ultra.


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 15, 2010)

red02 said:


> Thats pretty much the Gerber Infinity Ultra.




+1 and a darn good light at that:twothumbs
My mother wanted a light to carry in her purse so I gave her a G.I.U. and she has been pleased. 

I have been thinking about purchasing a couple of E01's, maybe after a couple of paychecks I will be able to  do so.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 15, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> Fenix, please make an AA body for this amazing light! I don't care for more lumens, just double/triple the runtime



The battery would probably go bad before you could use it up. Stick an Energizer lithium AAA in the E01 and change it every 5 years.


----------



## :)> (Jun 15, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> +1 and a darn good light at that:twothumbs
> My mother wanted a light to carry in her purse so I gave her a G.I.U. and she has been pleased.
> 
> I have been thinking about purchasing a couple of E01's, maybe after a couple of paychecks I will be able to  do so.


 
I would be willing to trade mine for a Ra Clicky 200... do you happen to have one of them laying around???


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 16, 2010)

nbp said:


> Or find a stash of DSs somewhere and start plugging those in. Personally I like the beam pattern and the color of the DS that's in my Arc AAA far better than the GS in the E01. I wouldn't say that that emitter evolution was very helpful. :ironic: That being said, the E01 is on my keys and has been serving faithfully for quite some time. In real world use looking for stuff in a trunk or reading a menu, the purple oval is tolerable.



Contrary to popular belief, the DS is no better as far as tint goes than the GS. Take for example my Princeton Tec AMP 3, it's 4 DS's are horribly blue, more blue than my E01's GS is purple. Then I have a Photon Rex with the GS and it's tint is very nice.

As far as Crees, JohnR66 compared some of Cree's latest and greatest 5mm and at low currents the Cree had the GS slightly beat with a better beam, however above 40 ma, the GS is still the 5mm to beat.

I personally do not see Fenix making an LED change until the next generation of 5mm's comes out.


----------



## nbp (Jun 16, 2010)

That was just my personal opinion based on the DS and GS that I have. I like the blueish white tint and circular beam of my Arc better than the purple (my least favorite tint) oval beam of the E01. 

However, others may feel differently, and as I said, I still use the E01 all the time, and for the purpose I got it for, it performs flawlessly. It's only when wall hunting that I remember how I dislike the GS beam.


----------



## ragweed (Jun 16, 2010)

My Arc AAA has a whiter light but, the E01 in the real world does good..!


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 17, 2010)

red02 said:


> Thats pretty much the Gerber Infinity Ultra.



except the e01 driver is better. It has a very constant regulation on alkalines compared to the infinity ultra. 

So Fenix, please make an AA version! Or a battery tube will suffice. The gerber is pretty hard to dismantle and so is the e01 pill so please please make an AA version.


----------



## SirStuey (Jun 17, 2010)

Just ordered one based on that incredible runtime. Was first considering a Microstream or ITP A3, but the E01's runtime has me sold.


----------



## choombak (Jun 17, 2010)

After looking at the Arc AAA-P, I find the E01 to be way "larger" on keychain, but for the price-point, I think it is a good buy.

I stick with my Arc AAA-P (yes, with all the recent customer support problems they had) -- its a fantastic light.

-Amarendra


----------



## red02 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mr Floppy said:


> except the e01 driver is better. It has a very constant regulation on alkalines compared to the infinity ultra.
> 
> So Fenix, please make an AA version! Or a battery tube will suffice. The gerber is pretty hard to dismantle and so is the e01 pill so please please make an AA version.



Any numbers on the driver efficiency? I recall that the Gerber UI ran for 100+ hrs which would mean that the driver is just as good since the AA has 3x energy density of the AAA.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 17, 2010)

I heard that if you replace the E01's LED that the runtimes go down.

Anyone else read that somewhere on here?


----------



## nbp (Jun 17, 2010)

Is the GUI significantly different from the original CMG IU? I recently did runtime tests on a CMG IUG and only got about 10 hrs. That was a bit disappointing as I had read it was close to 40 hrs.


----------



## red02 (Jun 17, 2010)

nbp said:


> Is the GUI significantly different from the original CMG IU? I recently did runtime tests on a CMG IUG and only got about 10 hrs. That was a bit disappointing as I had read it was close to 40 hrs.



Don't think it is; I get about 12hrs regulated, but yeah that 100hr is total life after the GUI goes direct drive.

@SGT. LED
yep, read the same thing a while back. It was a GS mod that ate too much current in exchange for a few extra lumens if memory serves.


----------



## nbp (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmmm. On both eneloops and on alkies my CMG would just die after 10 hrs or so. No 100 hr. direct drive dwindling output. Just dead. Maybe I'll have to get a Gerber version and try it out, could have a different driver in there that switches to direct drive at a certain point instead of full regulation like the CMG.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 17, 2010)

The Gerber Infinity Ultra is NOT regulated. That's how it gets that kind of runtime.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 17, 2010)

choombak said:


> After looking at the Arc AAA-P, I find the E01 to be way "larger" on keychain, but for the price-point, I think it is a good buy.
> 
> I stick with my Arc AAA-P (yes, with all the recent customer support problems they had) -- its a fantastic light.
> 
> -Amarendra



I'm sticking with my Arc AAA for now, too. It's almost too bad Fenix didn't just upgrade the LED in the E0 which was closer in size to the Arc.

Geoff


----------



## DLF (Jun 17, 2010)

> I would be willing to trade mine for a Ra Clicky 200... do you happen to have one of them laying around???


+1


----------



## DaveTheDude (Jun 17, 2010)

nbp said:


> Or find a stash of DSs somewhere and start plugging those in. Personally I like the beam pattern and the color of the DS that's in my Arc AAA far better than the GS in the E01. I wouldn't say that that emitter evolution was very helpful. :ironic: That being said, the E01 is on my keys and has been serving faithfully for quite some time. In real world use looking for stuff in a trunk or reading a menu, the purple oval is tolerable.


 
Apropos of nothing, my wife loves the gentle purple tint in her E01...


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 17, 2010)

red02 said:


> Any numbers on the driver efficiency? I recall that the Gerber UI ran for 100+ hrs which would mean that the driver is just as good since the AA has 3x energy density of the AAA.



I've tried to do a test on an AA with the E01 pill. I had it hooked up to an AA pointing at a light meter overnight. By the time I had to go to work next morning, 11 hours had passed and it was still sun mode. When I got home, unfortunately it was thursday night at the pub night and knocked the set up over but I think the light meter was still showing that it was in sun mode still. I will do this test again once I fit my E01 pill into my gerber. 

The Gerber is not regulated and I think they are quoting 100 hours based on a 2000mA alkaline battery with a 20mA current draw from the LED.


----------



## Illum (Jun 17, 2010)

I know a couple years back Valiant concepts made a AA body for the Arc AAA...wouldn't it be nice to have one for the E01?

I have no doubt someone will come up with a holder for bigger batteries



georget98 said:


>



I prefer something like this...because draining batteries means you're potentially asking for leaks. remote control, etc, anything that uses alkaline can be drained using the E01 
parallel 3 AAAs from a headlamp actually lasts quite long, and it makes a great nightlight too


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mr Floppy said:


> I've tried to do a test on an AA with the E01 pill. I had it hooked up to an AA pointing at a light meter overnight. By the time I had to go to work next morning, 11 hours had passed and it was still sun mode. When I got home, unfortunately it was thursday night at the pub night and knocked the set up over but I think the light meter was still showing that it was in sun mode still. I will do this test again once I fit my E01 pill into my gerber.
> 
> The Gerber is not regulated and I think they are quoting 100 hours based on a 2000mA alkaline battery with a 20mA current draw from the LED.



I'm really looking forward to your E01 on AA findings and esecially looking forward to seeing the E01 pill in a AA light, good luck with that.

As for the 100 hour runtime for the Gerber, I've searched a bit trying to find actual evidence here on CPF, the best I could find is fieldops's "UPDATED: Long runtime emergency light: Inova X1 (new) or Gerber Infinity Ultra?" thread that resulted in 72 hours of runtime for 2 IU's, but he also said that it was still useable after those 72 hours. This was back in 2006 before the newest IU was released, with it's rumoured Nichia GS which may in theory increase it's runtime with the GS's lower VF, however it will increase it's useable runtime quite a bit.


----------



## sabre7 (Jun 17, 2010)

Illum said:


> I prefer something like this...because draining batteries means you're potentially asking for leaks. remote control, etc, anything that uses alkaline can be drained using the E01 XD.




Interesting rig-- E01 XD?? Anyone know where this is available?


----------



## nbp (Jun 18, 2010)

> defloyd77 said:
> 
> 
> > The Gerber Infinity Ultra is NOT regulated. That's how it gets that kind of runtime.



Ah, I see. That makes sense. They really aren't the same lights then. I had assumed they shared most of their DNA. In that case, the E01 is definitely a winner over the CMG for runtime, but falls short of the Gerber in terms of total light emitting runtime.


----------



## Illum (Jun 18, 2010)

sabre7 said:


> Interesting rig-- E01 XD?? Anyone know where this is available?





XD was meant as a smiley, its equivalent to >_< with curved lips


----------



## scout24 (Jun 18, 2010)

FWIW, this thread inspired me to try this with a couple of my battery vampires. EO1, Matterhorn from Peak, and two different Infinities. More details later, but I'm now at hour 24, and the EO1 is noticeably dimmer than the others. All have fallen off, but the Matterhorn is the brightest now, as it has been all along. Single "snow white" led, not sure of the power level. Duracell alkalines used that were NIB when I started. One of the Infinities is a Mil. one, the other is a CMG, I'm not sure what vintage as I purchased it on CPFMP used. Pictures to follow later.


----------



## ragweed (Jun 18, 2010)

Great! I can't wait to see that test!!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 18, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> Fenix, please make an AA body for this amazing light! I don't care for more lumens, just double/triple the runtime
> 
> 
> 
> oh I've been there myself. You did a pretty good job :thumbsup:



I would like this as well.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 18, 2010)

+1

Me Too !


_


----------



## scout24 (Jun 19, 2010)

Okay- first photo below is at 30hrs, 10:30 pm last night. All still working, EO1 dimmest, but still ok for looking for stuff under the bed, etc. 2nd photo is at 10:30 am today, 42hrs in. EO1 holding strong, others dimming more, but all still useful. (depending on your definition.) I started this at 4:30pm on Thursday... All still brighter than my Titan or Photon Freedom Micro on low. 
EDIT: Using rookiedaddy's comparison, 3rd photo with Quark 1x AA Ti in moonlight and Ti Titan on low...















I would like to thank rookiedaddy for letting me piggyback this thread...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 19, 2010)

Scout so only the Matterhorn and the E01 are 1xAAA lights? Left to right it is Matterhorn / E01 / CMG Infinity Ultra G / Gerber Infinity Ultra?


----------



## scout24 (Jun 19, 2010)

Beacon- You are correct! The others are just for comparison.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 19, 2010)

Closing in on 50 hours soon. Any interesting updates?


----------



## scout24 (Jun 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:48hrs. and change, new pic of same lights... EO1 hanging in there, still brighter than Titan on low, which is my personal litmus for lowest usable light...


----------



## ragweed (Jun 19, 2010)

Keep it coming...wow!


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jun 19, 2010)

scout24, 48 hours and still running... that's impressive!!! 
thanks for the comparison photos :thumbsup:
my test with China made Duracell copper-top only gives approx. 20-hours runtime in total until E01 turns off (but it did gives around 12-13 hours of Sun mode). :candle: 
ya... scout24, keep it coming


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 19, 2010)

Because of this thread started using my EO1 again as a night time edc instead of my much loved Nextorch K1.

You really cannot beat it can you?


----------



## nbp (Jun 19, 2010)

How can the CMG IUG still be running? What batteries are you using? In my runtime test I could only get 10-12 hrs as I posted before. :candle:


----------



## scout24 (Jun 19, 2010)

These are all running on NIB Duracell coppertops, I will have the dates when I dig them out after the test... (They were not recent purchase.) 53 1/2 hrs. so far BTW... Titan and Quark only on for photos, not runtime. I am as impressed with all of them as much as you!


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jun 20, 2010)

Out of curiosity, I redo the runtime test using Duracell coppertop and Duracell Ultra...

Using Duracell copper-top




animated gif...






Using Duracell Ultra




animated gif...





both type seems to gives approx. the same runtime >> ~12-13 hours on Sun-mode, ~8 hours on moon-mode

During the Duracell Ultra test, the battery vented at the end of the test. When E01 turn off at hour 20+, the head is very stiff when attempted to unscrew. The moment I reach the o-ring, a loud "spark" sound was heard. I quickly tested the light with a new battery, it seems to be working fine. A quick inspection of the vented battery reveal no physical damage, voltage reading 0.934V after rest for 3 hours. :sweat:

Note: These Duracell batteries are made in China.


----------



## dadof3boys (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree these make great keychain lights. Bought a dozen a year ago for friends and they were all delighted. For opening a door, the runtime isn't a big deal, but I really appreciate the tests.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 20, 2010)

9:30 am, 65 hrs. With a shot of my other EO1 on a fresh Energizer lithium... I know the lithium does not run near as long as the generic coppertop, I wonder if the Duracell Ultra is the same way?:shrug: EO1 is down to about as bright as the Titan, everybody else still going. USA made Coppertops, 2016 dated... EDIT- EO1 just gave up the ghost, not quite 661/2 hrs... Everyone else still going.


----------



## nbp (Jun 20, 2010)

Scout, I think your neighborhood must abide by different physical laws than mine to get such results .....off to do some more runtime tests of my own.....:wave:




I don't really know what that smiley is for, I have never seen it used. I thought I'd try it out here and see if it fits...as in like my tests will be turds compared to scout's...I have no idea. :thinking:


----------



## scout24 (Jun 20, 2010)

nbp- Matterhorn stopped about an hour after the EO1, Infinities still running... :shrug: I'll be happy to send my EO1 and Infinities and some of the Duracells I am using to a third party to let them run the same tests... After some legoing, I also fount my Peak Eiger will run on a regular AAA when I thought it needed a Li-ion to power it. It has been the weekend of small lights here at casa scout.:twothumbs Maybe starting tomorrow, I'll run all of my AAA powered lights through the same paces. Thoughts? I would start a new thread...


----------



## nbp (Jun 20, 2010)

Go for it! I love these runtime threads!

Right now I have my CMG IUG and E01 running. I'll keep checking on them and see how it goes. Right now we're at almost 2 hours. I don't mean to make it seem like I think you're making it up, I just am amazed at the times you got, way more than we were told the E01 would do, and WAY more than I had gotten for the CMG. Apparently the Gerbers are DD so they go forever but the CMG is regulated, so how you could get 6x longer run than me is baffling. Let's see if I can duplicate it. Maybe I screwed something up last time.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 20, 2010)

nbp- No problem! no time like the present. New thread starting, with a few new friends. I believe the key is just letting them run, no turning on and off... Infinities are now at almost 74 hrs. and still going...


----------



## nbp (Jun 21, 2010)

Just short of 9 hours and the CMG and E01 are still at full brightness. If things go as I expect, I will wake up to find the CMG dead and the E01 in moon mode. I don't figure I'll get results like scout's. Who knows? I'll update when I wake up. :tired:


----------



## scout24 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pic from about 2 hrs. ago, at 96hrs with the Infinities... Still brighter than the Titan, I will post a side by side with the Titan at 100hrs...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 21, 2010)

The CMGs are running way longer than I expected as well. I noticed mine run around 10ish hours before they fail to turn on, but I have never done a test where they stay on continuously until they die.


----------



## nbp (Jun 21, 2010)

When I got up this morning the CMG was dead. So somewhere between 9 and 16 hrs it died. This is concurrent with my previous runtime tests. I seriously think that there is something different about scouts lights....

The E01 was still going, but at what appeared to be a reduced brightness. I turned it off since I would be away all day, but I will turn it back on when I get home and run it overnight. I did take a cell phone pic when I started and I will take another when I restart the light for comparison. A pic from the same orientation gives a pretty good indicator even if the camera isn't that good. I'll report back again later.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 21, 2010)

nbp- picture from 100hrs. and 26 minutes. Sometime since last photo, the green Mil. infinity started flickering ever so slightly. Titan on far right as comparison. I will give both batteries a proper sendoff, as I am sure there is not one iota of juice left in either. I am leaving the black one run, but am calling it over, as the Titan on low now gives as much light as the Infinity. Sorry!:duck::grouphug:


----------



## nbp (Jun 22, 2010)

That is truly amazing! As I said, I can't even dance around those numbers with my CMG. :bow:

I did resume the test with the E01 though, and after comparison via photo, I actually believe that it is still running in sun mode, and that the output has not yet reduced as it appeared this morning. That would put it at about 17 hours right now. I will check it again when I get up and see how we're doing.


----------



## sabre7 (Jun 22, 2010)

nbp said:


> That is truly amazing! As I said, I can't even dance around those numbers with my CMG. :bow:



The newer Gerber Infinity Ultra and Gerber Infinity Ultra-M have much longer runtimes than the old CMGs.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 22, 2010)

sabre7 said:


> The newer Gerber Infinity Ultra and Gerber Infinity Ultra-M have much longer runtimes than the old CMGs.




Not done any run tests but I bought a Gerber Firecracker on an offer price as I read a member saying good kit.If I got a proportion of those long times I would be more than happy.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 22, 2010)

mcnair55 said:


> Not done any run tests but I bought a Gerber Firecracker on an offer price as I read a member saying good kit.If I got a proportion of those long times I would be more than happy.



I'm sure that member would be greenlight, he's a big fan of it, as am I. I want to say he or some other member did a long term runtime test and got very good results, but I can't find that anywhere.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 22, 2010)

I had a Gerber Recon - M I sent back as it seemed weird with a small spot instead of the flood of the Infinity Ultra I was used to.


----------



## Illum (Jun 22, 2010)

so I'm shelling out big $ for L92s...for nothing? :thinking:


----------



## paulr (Jun 22, 2010)

I did a test like this with a fauxton coin light and it also lasted 100+ hours while still putting out a tiny amount of light. CPF'ers often don't realize that even 0.1 lumens is usable illumunation once you're dark adapted, and that even a small battery can put out that much juice for a very long time.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 22, 2010)

I buy the Lithium AA's and AAA's also, no leaking and much longer storage life...


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 22, 2010)

Illum said:


> so I'm shelling out big $ for L92s...for nothing? :thinking:


 
It's not for nothing... my friend just damaged his E01 today because he used Alkie in it and it leaked. I told him to use L92 to prevent from leaking. He should of listen :shakehead.


----------



## sabre7 (Jun 22, 2010)

Illum said:


> so I'm shelling out big $ for L92s...for nothing? :thinking:



There was a Gerber Infinity Ultra runtime test a long time ago on here that found they ran much longer on alkaline batteries than on lithiums. I would guess the E01 is the same. :thinking:

Don't mean to sidetrack E01 thread to battery or Gerber Infinity Ultra discussion.


----------



## nbp (Jun 22, 2010)

sabre7 said:


> The newer Gerber Infinity Ultra and Gerber Infinity Ultra-M have much longer runtimes than the old CMGs.



Yes but scout said he had both a Gerber Infinity ultra and a CMG IUG in his test and both ran to that 100 hrs. Unless I got confused in there and mixed up the lights...scout correct me if I'm wrong please.


----------



## Illum (Jun 23, 2010)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> It's not for nothing... my friend just damaged his E01 today because he used Alkie in it and it leaked. I told him to use L92 to prevent from leaking. He should of listen :shakehead.



:lolsign: I didn't mean it by that way...I feel fortunate to know they won't leak even when stored on the car where temperatures routinely reach 100-110F
Its just, I run through my E01's cells sometimes very quickly using it around the house, I use the E01 anywhere that the time it takes me to start and conclude what I was doing is less than the ballast warmup time in the CFL fixtures. In this case a box of coppertops would have sufficed
Theres 3 cars in the house, E01s + L92s are backup lights for each car...and theres E01s on my parent's keys [mine is the L0D-CE Q4] and about 5 E01s floating around in the house. 

The light is dim enough to use it around the house with all the lights turned off without shooting through the blinds and motivating the neighbor to call the police. If theres an outage, just tailstand one in each room


----------



## nbp (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok, my E01 died sometime during the night. I don't know when exactly, but that means that I got somewhere between 24-31.5 hrs of runtime before it konked out. Not too bad, but not as good as the other tests. 

Based on the conservative 24 hour runtime and my use of the E01 on the keychain, I figure I should only have to swap out batteries every 7.9 years....:twothumbs


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jun 23, 2010)

nbp said:


> Ok, my E01 died sometime during the night. I don't know when exactly, but that means that I got somewhere between 24-31.5 hrs of runtime before it konked out. Not too bad, but not as good as the other tests.


nbp, sorry if I missed it, what battery was used in your test? US-made Duracell?


----------



## nbp (Jun 24, 2010)

I used a USA made Energizer with a 2015 expiry. Also I don't remember if I stated that I did have to turn it off twice while I went to work and resumed the test when I came home, so I added up time blocks. I wouldn't think that would hurt runtime though.


----------



## sabre7 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry but turning a light off when you go to work and back on after you get home and then adding up the blocks of time is not an accurate measure of runtime. Runtime is determined by letting the light run continuously without ever being turned off. Alkaline batteries also "recharge" themselves somewhat during the time the light is turned off.


----------



## nbp (Jun 24, 2010)

Maybe so. But when I'm gone for 15 hours and can't check it, but come home to a dead light, I wouldn't say that's very accurate either. I don't know if it died an hour after I left or 14 hours after I left. I guess I'll have to try it again when I can babysit it for two days. 

As a side note on shutting it off, that's what we do in real life, so wouldn't shutting it off a few times be more accurate when it comes to actual usage anyways? It's the very rare occasion anyone turns on a light and leaves it on for 20 hours. I'm not being snotty, it's a real question. A runtime achieved like that, by your statement, is not the same as one where the light is cycled off. Yet we get results in that way and then apply them to real usage where the light is never used that way? Seems backwards to me. Thoughts?


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 24, 2010)

sabre7 said:


> Sorry but turning a light off when you go to work and back on after you get home and then adding up the blocks of time is not an accurate measure of runtime. Runtime is determined by letting the light run continuously without ever being turned off. Alkaline batteries also "recharge" themselves somewhat during the time the light is turned off.



I agree with nbp, continuous runtime tests are, with all due respect to those who run them, kind of bogus. My favorite argument for this is the iTP EOS A3's low runtime compared to the E01, yeah on paper the EOS has the E01 beat, but guess what happens if you turn the iTP off? Yer SOL. Continuous runtime test IMO should be more for higher powered, shorter runtime lights.


----------



## sabre7 (Jun 24, 2010)

I would imagine continuous runtime tests establish a baseline, or common denominator by which similar or dissimilar lights (regulated/non-regulated, AA/AAA, alkaline/lithium/rechargeable/Li-ion) can be evaluated for a minimum continuous runtime. 

Real life usage can vary wildly and it would be difficult to establish an accurate measure of universal runtimes even with the same light, unless you factored in all possible usage scenarios and then averaged all the numbers. Even then, I suspect the massive n= summation and resulting averaged number would approach that of a few simple continuous runtime tests to begin with. 

Someone may use their E01 daily for several hours, where someone else may use theirs only rarely for a couple seconds to light a keyhole. The first person could then say his E01 only gets maybe 3 days worth of runtime, the second could say his gets several years of runtime, but it would be difficult for either to give a runtime in a fairly exact number of hours for comparison. 

One can argue that continuous runtime tests are meaningless because they don't illustrate typical usage, but they do give some end users a standard measure of how long a light may last given a ones particular user application, and also allow the manufacturer and dealer to give a fair representation of the runtime capabilities of a particular light.


----------



## nbp (Jun 25, 2010)

Saber- I understand where you're coming from, and I agree that the continous runtime test does provide a very simple standardized test with which to compare lights. And I think you understand my point that this method is not exactly representative of real world usage. My argument was then simply that I don't feel my runtime test should be viewed as completely irrelevant due to two off cycles. Perhaps for comparing to another runtime test done continuously it's flawed, but for general knowledge as a user I think it's valid. Especially since my result was not so different from rookiedaddys. 

What I still can't figure out though is how scout managed to get triple or quadruple (don't remember exactly now) the runtime as us on his E01. What's the scoop?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jun 25, 2010)

nbp said:


> What I still can't figure out though is how scout managed to get triple or quadruple (don't remember exactly now) the runtime as us on his E01. What's the scoop?


haha... nbp, me neither :shrug:. One of these days, I'm gonna get some US-made Duracell AAA to try. :candle:


----------



## scout24 (Jun 25, 2010)

Me neither, folks... Offer stands to send my EO1 to AWTYD, Run4jc, etc and ask them to run the same test...:thumbsup:


----------



## nbp (Jun 25, 2010)

Test it? I want someone to disect it...:devil:


----------



## Zendude (Aug 19, 2010)

scout24 said:


> Me neither, folks... Offer stands to send my EO1 to AWTYD, Run4jc, etc and ask them to run the same test...:thumbsup:




No need to send it anywhere scout24. I was able to duplicate your results at 63hrs over on Beacon of Light's runtime thread.:thumbsup:

Thanks to rookiedaddy, scout24, Beacon of Light among others for giving me a new appreciation for my little guy.:twothumbslovecpf


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 19, 2010)

Zendude, thanks for the confirmation... must start sourcing for these US-made alkalines... :thumbsup:


----------



## Darvis (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, these runtime tests have me seriously rethinking my battery approach. I'm still using eneloops as primaries, but now I carry a lithium AAA spare instead of another eneloop. Since I can top off and rotate the eneloops, real world usage will never catch me off-guard and if I need it, I have the mega capacity AAA with a looongg shelf life in my keychain spare carrier. 

I have to admit, the E01 is a seriously impressive light, these tests have given me a whole new appreciation for it. I love my peaks, but the E01 is right up there with them.


----------



## Illum (Aug 19, 2010)

nbp said:


> Test it? I want someone to disect it...:devil:



:bump: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/197045


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 17, 2010)

Ooo... I'm equally impressed by the different tints of the E01... oo:


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 17, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> Ooo... I'm equally impressed by the different tints of the E01... oo:



They're a bit aurora borealis like.....


----------



## Xacto (Sep 18, 2010)

Since I consider Fenix the reason why Surefire products got kicked out of my local shops, I try to stay away from their lights (my wife got a EO1 nonetheless).

But with threads like these, I am getting tempted to get one for me..... maybe.

Thanks for your runtime tests.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 18, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> They're a bit aurora borealis like.....


yea... I like the right 2 tints more... 



Xacto said:


> Since I consider Fenix the reason why Surefire products got kicked out of my local shops, I try to stay away from their lights (my wife got a EO1 nonetheless).
> 
> But with threads like these, I am getting tempted to get one for me..... maybe.


Thorsten, I was skeptical at first about the claimed runtime... now I own more than 1... :shrug: look at the tint comparison of E01 above...


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 2, 2011)

After more than 1 year(!), I've finally get my hands on a few US-made Duracell CopperTop AAA. My Fenix E01 turns off at exactly 66.5 hour (ok, +/- 2 minutes :nana, with ~50 hours of useful brightness (including ~9 hours of "Sun" mode).

Needless to say... I'm extremely impressed with this combo: Fenix E01 + *US-made Duracell CopperTop AAA* ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



*Note to self:*
Must find a cheaper way to buy more of these US-made Duracell CopperTop AAA, instead of buying a retail blister-pack Princeton Tec Blast just to get the US-made CopperTop batteries...


----------



## Whacky (Jul 2, 2011)

Meh. I've had one for 2 years now, the tint looks like this guy:

It's a decent "last resort" light. Unfortunately it fits into a niche I don't need. I have 3 types of light:

1) Primary 
2) Backup
3) Always, always on me

It's certainly not a primary, not bright enough to be a backup. And my tiny coin-battery $3-per-dozen DX keychain lights fill the third
position (E01 is larger than what I want to carry on my keychain.)

The only thing I can think of it being good for is if you're caught suddenly without light for a vastly extended period of time, like being lost in the woods or having a power outage that lasts for days. You need to get stuff done like cooking dinner and using the bathroom, but you don't really need to see very far away. And you don't want to use your bigger lights for those menial duties. That's all I can come up with.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rookiedaddy- I'm glad you found some USA MADE Duracells, and that my runtime of 69hrs. seems to make a bit more sense now. I know there was some skepticisim when I posted that number, but I stood by it. The cells really do make the difference!  


Whacky- Sorry you don't see the utility and value in the EO1, but that's one of the wonderful things about our hobby/ obsession- There's room for everyone, and their opinions based on needs or wants. Welcome to CPF!!!


----------



## Zendude (Jul 2, 2011)

Rookiedaddy- check out the Kirkland Signature batts at Costco. They're made in the US and they sure do look like Duracell.  If I'm right, show me some love and sell me that E01 in the middle! Looks almost neutral ;p


----------



## välineurheilija (Jul 2, 2011)

Dang i have to get an E01 i have the ld01 but you can never have too many 1-cell lights right?


----------



## scout24 (Jul 2, 2011)

Not just single cell, monster runtime, but dead reliable and bordering on abuse proof. I still carry this one on my keys after the winter abuse test I did... For $12.50ea, get two!


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 2, 2011)

Whacky said:


> ...
> The only thing I can think of it being good for is if you're caught suddenly without light for a vastly extended period of time, like being lost in the woods or having a power outage that lasts for days. You need to get stuff done like cooking dinner and using the bathroom, but you don't really need to see very far away. And you don't want to use your bigger lights for those menial duties. That's all I can come up with.


... and ... that's exactly what it's for...  
for me, it's a backup to the backup and it being a bombproof light is a bonus... checkout scout24's "EO1 winter abuse" thread and this_is_nascar's "My Quick Fenix E01 Torture Test" thread... :thumbsup:



scout24 said:


> Rookiedaddy- I'm glad you found some USA MADE Duracells, and that my runtime of 69hrs. seems to make a bit more sense now. I know there was some skepticisim when I posted that number, but I stood by it. The cells really do make the difference!


scout24, your runtime numbers is the reason behind my search for the US-made Duracell 



Zendude said:


> Rookiedaddy- check out the Kirkland Signature batts at Costco. They're made in the US and they sure do look like Duracell.


thanks for the heads up...


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 24, 2011)

finally manage to get all the colours together...


----------



## Xacto (Jul 24, 2011)

Whacky said:


> The only thing I can think of it being good for is if you're caught suddenly without light for a vastly extended period of time, like being lost in the woods or having a power outage that lasts for days. You need to get stuff done like cooking dinner and using the bathroom, but you don't really need to see very far away. And you don't want to use your bigger lights for those menial duties. That's all I can come up with.



Exactly the reason why I currently have 3 E01 and think about getting another one (depending on how the E15 gets rated by others). One is sealed in plastic foil, with a sort of diffusor that was originally intended to keep lint out of the LED area and a lanyard -> backuplight when I get caught somewhere without light or my primary is just to bright (read - getting trapped in a cellar or elevator)




a second one in the glove box of my car, attached to a rather long black/yellow former bootlace (from my childhood days - my first combat boot type of boots) and a third one that resides next to my laptop and usually gets used when all lights and the laptop screen are off and I have to find my way around the house.

Cheers
Thorsten
P.S.: And of course my wife has one on her keychain. 








Good thing the E01 has no lens - that would have been shattered by now many times. I am not much of a Fenix fan, but the E01 is very dear to me because of its qualities.


----------



## DimGR (Aug 2, 2011)

using Energizer lithium , 15hours and counting !!


----------



## Zendude (Aug 2, 2011)

Rookiedaddy,

What's up with the black E01 on the left(2nd pic)? Is the reflector filled in or is it the camera angle?

Nice pics by the way.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 2, 2011)

Zendude said:


> What's up with the black E01 on the left(2nd pic)? Is the reflector filled in or is it the camera angle?


you are sharp! :thumbsup:
that's a diffuser film I stick onto the E01... 

cons:

 almost 20% light lost (guesstimate) with this film
(I think you can get lower light lost if using DC-Fix film, can't verify coz I don't have the DC-Fix film)

pros:

 the purple/blue tint is gone and replaced with warmer tint...
 a useful flood light with long runtime
 wifey no longer complaint "too bright" ever since...


----------



## tbenedict (Aug 3, 2011)

What kind do you use and how do you attach it? Is it semi-rigid and glued in?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 3, 2011)

@tbenedict, i bought it from local ACE Hardware store, it's branded Deco Film. Model number: K55. It comes with adhesive backing and easy to apply and remove.


----------



## tam17 (Aug 4, 2011)

Same film, different approach (credits to rookiedaddy :thanks.

No purple hotspot, less stress on the optical nerve and runtime is not affected 

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead. After so many years, I am still amazed by this little light. I recently purchased a joule thief lantern and used it to drain my old batteries. I used the lantern to deplete an AAA to the point if I turned it off; I cannot turn it back on again until I let the battery rest a bit. But when the AAA couldn't fire up the joule thief lantern, I popped it into the E01; this gem fires it up with no problem and still very bright! Very impressive little light! :twothumbs


----------



## gunga (Dec 7, 2013)

Really? I should try that. Wish they came in AA for say $15-20...


----------



## Burgess (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, so do I.

:thumbsup:




Do you HEAR us, Fenix ? ? ?


_


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey, Fenix-Store posted a thread call "any questions out there" let's go there and post our request... Bombard them with this question "will there be an AA e01?.. Lol.. Jk


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 8, 2013)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Bombard them with this question "will there be an AA e01?.. Lol.. Jk



I don't know about you but I have been bombarding a number of outlets with just that question. That and a warmer LED but I got the warmer LED now.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh, definitely - a Fenix "E02" (AA) model would sell very well. Probably just to us flashlight junkies, but still sell well.

For that matter, I'd still like to see a Fenix "E01r" with a red LED, or an "E01b" with a blue LED. Unfortunately, that would be a much smaller niche market.


----------



## edpmis02 (Dec 9, 2013)

I want a D-cell based E01 (battery vampire) with maybe with a plastic LED diffuser cap to give it a candle like warm tint. Make it entirely out of plastic.. I wont care..


----------



## TMedina (Dec 10, 2013)

Actually, someone did make a D-cell battery vampire. It was a custom job from Wayne at Elektrolumens; there were a couple posts about it on CPF - depending on your interest, you might dig up those old posts and contact Wayne for a price.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 11, 2013)

I wish someone would make the AA body instead of relying on Fenix. And i know Fenix heard us many years ago.


----------



## ragweed (Dec 11, 2013)

I am all for an AA E01..! The power lumen snobs here do not like it but, many people do. The E01 for me in a blackout anytime..!!


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 11, 2013)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I wish someone would make the AA body instead of relying on Fenix. And i know Fenix heard us many years ago.



I have sort of come up with an AA body. It's actually the body of the L3 Illumination L10 and using a screw thread adapter to connect the E01 head. So far, the only one that fits is a nylon one but I have yet to make a successful circuit from it. Ideally I'm looking for a brass one. I've tried using silver ink conductive paint but that hasn't worked too well. I think I will need to get someone to cut one for me but haven't got around to it yet. I'm happy to share the design if anyone wants to try it.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 12, 2013)

Why o why do folk want a AA cell EO1,it is just a bulb in a tube that happens to be bomb proof, the EO5 is a far nicer light and dozens of other AA lights to choose from.Surely the purpose of a little key chain light is keep things small.I do hope Fenix stay away from making a AA version.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 12, 2013)

Users tend to start with what they know and move from there.

The e05 is indeed a nice light. It also has a much shorter runtime - 2.5 hours, give or take. Whereas the e01 will run for 21 hours, 10 at full strength. There are other AA lights out there to choose from - I have an L3 Illumination L10, for example. Very reasonably priced and very nice.

But it doesn't change the fact that a $15 dedicated AA-variant E01 would also have some appeal: the run time, the bomb-proof durability, the almost idiot-simple operations. The AA would just make the run times that much better, particularly for power outages and natural disasters.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 12, 2013)

And the e01 is able to use batteries that are considered dead by other devices. Like i said above, it can fire up batteries that was rejected by my joule thief. And joule thief are designed to suck every once of juice from the batteries. That's pretty impressive in my book.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 12, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> Why o why do folk want a AA cell EO1,it is just a bulb in a tube that happens to be bomb proof,



Same reason as to why the Gerber infinity ultras are still popular. Get the E01 driver into the Gerber and that would be ideal. I've tried ...


----------



## yowzer (Dec 12, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> Why o why do folk want a AA cell EO1,it is just a bulb in a tube that happens to be bomb proof ...



I think you just answered yourself.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> Same reason as to why the Gerber infinity ultras are still popular. Get the E01 driver into the Gerber and that would be ideal. I've tried ...



Another light I have which I find so old tech,not at all a favourite.



yowzer said:


> I think you just answered yourself.



Bomb proof but so old tech,I am not in need of extracting the last drop of fuel but just stick another charged cell in,seems silly spending loads on lights and then being a tight wad not being able to afford the batteries.


----------



## yowzer (Dec 13, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> Bomb proof but so old tech,I am not in need of extracting the last drop of fuel but just stick another charged cell in,seems silly spending loads on lights and then being a tight wad not being able to afford the batteries.



Until you find yourself in an earthquake, hurricane, tornado, volcano, tsunami, etc. zone and don't have unlimited fresh batteries all of a sudden... ruggedness, long run time and ability to run on almost dead cells is very, very useful.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 13, 2013)

Until Fenix answers our requests, here are two options... Arc AA, complete with the angry blue tint, and an AA body from JS Burly IIRC for the AAA Arc head. C'mon Fenix!!! I'd buy a few...


----------



## TMedina (Dec 13, 2013)

I checked - JS Burley's is sold out and I don't know if they'll be getting any more in.

I think you just scored a collector's piece.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's a solution I cobbled together a long time ago. Actually it's an Arc AAA head, but I guess an E01 would work, too. I might be interested in a AA E01, as long as its tint was nice. I've pretty much put my Infinity and Arc AA's out to pasture because of the angry blue. But, I'm still glad I have them.





Geoff


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 13, 2013)

yowzer said:


> Until you find yourself in an earthquake, hurricane, tornado, volcano, tsunami, etc. zone and don't have unlimited fresh batteries all of a sudden... ruggedness, long run time and ability to run on almost dead cells is very, very useful.



So in the event of a natural disaster,you think i am going looking for an EO 1 just because it drains cells,dream on i will have at hand what i use as my edc.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 13, 2013)

To each their own, but your obvious dislike for the EO1 and insatible desire to let us all know that is kind of a downer in this thread. It has it's place, and will always have a strong following. I own 12 of them.  Put that in your pipe. 

PS- Props to everyone else for being so polite after repeated bashing...


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 13, 2013)

Nothing beats it at a ~$15 price point


----------



## Chodes (Dec 13, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> Another light I have which I find so old tech,not at all a favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb proof but so old tech,I am not in need of extracting the last drop of fuel but just stick another charged cell in,seems silly spending loads on lights and then being a tight wad not being able to afford the batteries.



We like the light. You don't. 
You call us silly tight wads. 

Just pointing out the facts.


----------



## Chodes (Dec 13, 2013)

This silly tight wad old tech lover has a Nichia 219 in E01.
Now curious if the LED change has any significant affect on run time.


----------



## Etsu (Dec 13, 2013)

yowzer said:


> Until you find yourself in an earthquake, hurricane, tornado, volcano, tsunami, etc. zone and don't have unlimited fresh batteries all of a sudden... ruggedness, long run time and ability to run on almost dead cells is very, very useful.



But there are so many AA lights that give you better run times and the flexibility of different brightness levels. Some run for hundreds of hours on a single AA. What is the need for a E01 that runs on a AA? It would just make a useless keychain light or an antiquated AA design with an ugly beam pattern and color.

If the hurricane is able to destroy your Quark AA or Zebra SC52 or whatever, the hurricane is also destroying YOU. The Fenix AA E01 might outlive you in an earthquake, but do you care at that point?


----------



## TMedina (Dec 13, 2013)

That's the attraction of the E01 - single mode light means a lot less to go wrong or malfunction. The Quarks and Zebras are all nice lights, but they also:

1) Cost more.
2) Multiple modes means more to go wrong. The E01 design has proven itself repeatedly with very little to go wrong.
3) I have bigger and brighter lights, but I have never regretted keeping an E01 in a spare pocket, just in case.


----------



## rje58 (Dec 13, 2013)

Etsu said:


> But there are so many AA lights that give you better run times and the flexibility of different brightness levels. Some run for hundreds of hours on a single AA. What is the need for a E01 that runs on a AA? It would just make a useless keychain light or an antiquated AA design with an ugly beam pattern and color.
> 
> If the hurricane is able to destroy your Quark AA or Zebra SC52 or whatever, the hurricane is also destroying YOU. The Fenix AA E01 might outlive you in an earthquake, but do you care at that point?



The LARGEST and .... Friendliest ? .. ? .. ?

It's almost Christmas, hopefully we can demonstrate a little "Peace and Joy".


----------



## Etsu (Dec 14, 2013)

TMedina said:


> That's the attraction of the E01 - single mode light means a lot less to go wrong or malfunction. The Quarks and Zebras are all nice lights, but they also:
> 
> 1) Cost more.



Probably true, although we don't know what Fenix would charge for a AA E01. But yes, a single-mode light is likely cheaper than a multi-mode.



> 2) Multiple modes means more to go wrong. The E01 design has proven itself repeatedly with very little to go wrong.



If you're looking for reliability, then getting 2 or 3 cheap AA lights for a few dollars is probably more reliable than a single Fenix AA E01 light, for the same cost or less. At least 1 of the cheap lights is going to work, and if they all work then you have lights to give to family members in the emergency. Redundant solutions trump single-point-of-failure solutions.



> 3) I have bigger and brighter lights, but I have never regretted keeping an E01 in a spare pocket, just in case.



Okay, I'll agree than a AA E01 light would make a good light... 5 years ago! But if Fenix is going to make it, then why not update it while they're at it? At least upgrade the LED to a XPG or something recent. That would give more brightness and/or better run-times. Maybe offer it in a neutral white, so color rendition is better (might be important in an emergency, if you need light to take color-coded prescription pills).

There's got to be a reason for making a AA E01, and a new battery tube isn't good enough. If they want to make an emergency light, then make a good emergency light.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 14, 2013)

scout24 said:


> To each their own, but your obvious dislike for the EO1 and insatible desire to let us all know that is kind of a downer in this thread. It has it's place, and will always have a strong following. I own 12 of them.  Put that in your pipe.
> 
> PS- Props to everyone else for being so polite after repeated bashing...




I am not downing the light at all,i have and use an EO1 on a regular basis,i loan it as i know i will get it back working,it is muppet proof to explain to how to use it.

My point is (and pardon me i thought this was a public forum for general chit chat about led lights) i cannot see a point in Fenix releasing old tech for no reason apart from satisfying a bunch of anorak wearers from hobby sites.Fenix market is the masses not a few collectors.So enjoy smoking that in your pipe.:nana:

Crikey is that my EO1 in the pic.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 14, 2013)

McNair- I am a proud anorak wearing Luddite.  Glad you own and use an EO1. An AA version, if marketed correctly, would sell well even amongst the free-range, goat cheese eating fleece-wearers... :nana:  Hell, Mini-Mags still sell well or they wouldn't keep making them.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 14, 2013)

scout24 said:


> McNair- I am a proud anorak wearing Luddite.  Glad you own and use an EO1. An AA version, if marketed correctly, would sell well even amongst the free-range, goat cheese eating fleece-wearers... :nana:  Hell, Mini-Mags still sell well or they wouldn't keep making them.




Great reply,you forgot to mention the yoghurt knitters. And which id yacht still buys a Maglite.?


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 14, 2013)

The AA E01 idea is great, and they would probably sell tons of them if priced right.

I'd love to find one of those AA conversion bodies for the Arc. The closest I've got is a single LED Peak ElCap in stainless steel. 

The beauty of the E01 is that it'll run on cells that are otherwise dead, many people seem to forget that, or see the worth in it.


----------



## Etsu (Dec 14, 2013)

jabe1 said:


> The beauty of the E01 is that it'll run on cells that are otherwise dead, many people seem to forget that, or see the worth in it.



Okay, I'll bite... I don't get it. By the time my Preon gives up, the battery voltage is down to around 0.9v at rest. At that voltage, there's almost no energy left in the battery, and the LED is getting very dim (even for a moonlight mode). Why is it worth it to squeeze out another 1% from the cell (or whatever the small value is)? If I've used up 99% of the battery, why do I care about the last 1%?

I could understand wanting to get the last 10% or 20%. But that's way more than what is actually left in the battery.

BTW, I have nothing against the E01. Looks like a good, simple, practical, keychain light. I just think a AA version would kill what makes it a good light.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 14, 2013)

Etsu said:


> If you're looking for reliability, then getting 2 or 3 cheap AA lights for a few dollars is probably more reliable than a single Fenix AA E01 light, for the same cost or less. At least 1 of the cheap lights is going to work, and if they all work then you have lights to give to family members in the emergency. Redundant solutions trump single-point-of-failure solutions.



Heh. Not so much. I wouldn't trust cheap AA lights that cost me $3 or $4 a piece. I have several - dare I say many - flashlights. By the time I have to break out the E01 for emergency lighting, I suspect things have gone pear-shaped in a big way. But I'd rather a quality "final backup" rather than two or three pieces of questionable quality.

Now for all of that, the idea of an AA battery tube conversion, rather than strictly a new light is an intriguing one.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 15, 2013)

Etsu said:


> Okay, I'll bite... I don't get it. By the time my Preon gives up, the battery voltage is down to around 0.9v at rest. At that voltage, there's almost no energy left in the battery, and the LED is getting very dim (even for a moonlight mode). Why is it worth it to squeeze out another 1% from the cell (or whatever the small value is)? If I've used up 99% of the battery, why do I care about the last 1%?
> 
> I could understand wanting to get the last 10% or 20%. But that's way more than what is actually left in the battery.
> 
> BTW, I have nothing against the E01. Looks like a good, simple, practical, keychain light. I just think a AA version would kill what makes it a good light.



+1 on what you say.

Fenix would never bring it out,no mass market for a dull old fashioned light that has a terrible beam/tint.Technology rules and the masses would find it no better than a tat light sold for a $ or so from those Chinese dealers or stuffed inside a xmas cracker.I never realised that there were people who really have to squeeze the last drop of power.Would be no enjoyment in my hobby having to live like that because i invest in batteries and chargers as well as Led torches.


----------



## rje58 (Dec 15, 2013)

Nobody is trying to tell you how to get enjoyment out of your hobbies, at least not in this thread. You could simply ignore threads of those who get enjoyment in some other way than you do. 

Hopefully when you are in other threads having conversations with people who share your interests and enjoyment, no one will show up there making negative comments about you and your opinions and being a downer for you. 

I have always realized there are people who really have to squeeze the last drop of negativity. Would be no enjoyment in my hobby having to live like that, because I invest in goodwill and civility as well as Led torches.



mcnair55 said:


> I never realised that there were people who really have to squeeze the last drop of power. Would be no enjoyment in my hobby having to live like that because i invest in batteries and chargers as well as Led torches.


----------



## Etsu (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't understand the very defensive remarks, here. Nobody has called anyone names for wanting a AA E01. There's no need to attack and be so defensive about it.

This is a DISCUSSION forum. Pointing out reasons why a AA E01 will not be made is not insulting you. It's adding to the discussion.

There's no harm in wanting one. But it won't come from Fenix. Someone would have to do a custom refit.


----------



## Etsu (Dec 15, 2013)

TMedina said:


> Heh. Not so much. I wouldn't trust cheap AA lights that cost me $3 or $4 a piece. I have several - dare I say many - flashlights. By the time I have to break out the E01 for emergency lighting, I suspect things have gone pear-shaped in a big way. But I'd rather a quality "final backup" rather than two or three pieces of questionable.



Oh, I agree I'd rather have one good light too. I'm not sure it's a more reliable choice than a few cheap lights, though. A few cheap lights placed around the house would be easier to get in an emergency. The chances of at least one with a good battery is better. The chances at least one hasn't been lost or blown away, etc.

I have both good lights and cheap lights. All have their place.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 15, 2013)

rje58 said:


> Nobody is trying to tell you how to get enjoyment out of your hobbies, at least not in this thread. You could simply ignore threads of those who get enjoyment in some other way than you do.
> 
> Hopefully when you are in other threads having conversations with people who share your interests and enjoyment, no one will show up there making negative comments about you and your opinions and being a downer for you.
> 
> I have always realized there are people who really have to squeeze the last drop of negativity. Would be no enjoyment in my hobby having to live like that, because I invest in goodwill and civility as well as Led torches.



What's up chap?, no one is falling out we are having a proper discussion.My opinion is that I see no need for a AA cell and puting the case forward for why I think it is a non starter from Fenix.I respect others views.Is it because as a UK person you find my comments negative as we talk like I do on UK forums and we rarely fall out.:nana:


----------



## rje58 (Dec 15, 2013)

The following quote to me seems personal and directed at PEOPLE, not LIGHTS.

_"*I never realised that there were people* who really have to squeeze the last drop of power. *Would be no enjoyment in my hobby having to live like that* because i invest in batteries and chargers as well as Led torches."_

If that was a comment about Fenix E01s, and not certain people posting in this thread, then I apologize and certainly have misunderstood something.



Etsu said:


> I don't understand the very defensive remarks, here. Nobody has called anyone names for wanting a AA E01. There's no need to attack and be so defensive about it.
> 
> This is a DISCUSSION forum. Pointing out reasons why a AA E01 will not be made is not insulting you. It's adding to the discussion.
> 
> There's no harm in wanting one. But it won't come from Fenix. Someone would have to do a custom refit.


----------



## Etsu (Dec 15, 2013)

rje58 said:


> The following quote to me seems personal and directed at PEOPLE, not LIGHTS.
> 
> _"*I never realised that there were people* who really have to squeeze the last drop of power. *Would be no enjoyment in my hobby having to live like that* because i invest in batteries and chargers as well as Led torches."_
> 
> If that was a comment about Fenix E01s, and not the people posting in this thread, then I apologize and certainly have misunderstood something.



Well, it's not my comment, so I can't speak for the writer, but I didn't take it as an attack on anyone. The response to it seemed a much more personal attack than the original comment, IMO.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 15, 2013)

Etsu said:


> I don't get it. By the time my Preon gives up, the battery voltage is down to around 0.9v at rest. At that voltage, there's almost no energy left in the battery, and the LED is getting very dim


You're talking about an Alkaline? It's still plenty for the E01. The LED is ideal for the amount of light it puts out and the current draw from the battery is totally minimal for an Alkaline AAA. I put in batteries in my E01's when they are 0.9V. 

It's a simple chip. I don't know if they make it themselves but it is beats any of the Zetex chips in the Arc or similar. 



mcnair55 said:


> Fenix would never bring it out,no mass market for a dull old fashioned light that has a terrible beam/tint.Technology rules and the masses would find it no better than a tat light sold for a $ or so from those Chinese dealers or stuffed inside a xmas cracker.



Why don't they discontinue the E01? Why are they still making it in large numbers? I've heard many a rumour that the E01 was to be discontinued and I've asked every time with the response is that it is one of their best sellers and is still coming off the production line. Even been asked whether my "company" would like engraved ones with my logo, just need to buy 10K of them. 

But that touches on why an AA version is not out. In some of the responses I've had back about an AA version seems to suggest that someone needs to put in a big order. I suspect the profit margin is not great on the E01 but it sells in high numbers. I think it would take some retailer to order a run to guarantee enough sales. I don't know what that figure is but when I inquired about a warm white version of the E01, it was more money than I will probably have rather than the number of units. 

Which is why most of us are taking the route of generating as much POSITIVE noise about it as possible.


----------



## Wolf359 (Dec 15, 2013)

i bought 6 E01's when they first came out and they are cracking little lights work great with eneloop AAA cells, personally i would like to see the E11 nodded to have 10lm low and a 30lm high


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> You're talking about an Alkaline? It's still plenty for the E01. The LED is ideal for the amount of light it puts out and the current draw from the battery is totally minimal for an Alkaline AAA. I put in batteries in my E01's when they are 0.9V.
> 
> It's a simple chip. I don't know if they make it themselves but it is beats any of the Zetex chips in the Arc or similar.
> 
> ...



Feel free to create as much POSITIVE(shouting) noise about it as possible but i wager Fenix will never make it.The profit margin will be huge on a such an easy build torch (UK circa £12 each),really have no idea why you think not,just look what you can buy in the deals for a $1 up.:thumbsup:


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Dec 15, 2013)

I like the theory of using the E01 to drain as much as possible from an Energizer lithium AAA. But in my opinion there is a catch. Upon entering moon mode, I could not find a scenario that the E01 was appropriate for in early moon mode; in early moon mode, it was neither bright enough nor dim enough. So I would up with a collection of mostly drained Energizer lithium AAA that I still don't know what to do with. Speaking just of the chemistry in an Energizer lithium AAA, is it safe to throw it away into your household garbage sack ?


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 16, 2013)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> I like the theory of using the E01 to drain as much as possible from an Energizer lithium AAA. But in my opinion there is a catch. Upon entering moon mode, I could not find a scenario that the E01 was appropriate for in early moon mode; in early moon mode, it was neither bright enough nor dim enough. So I would up with a collection of mostly drained Energizer lithium AAA that I still don't know what to do with. Speaking just of the chemistry in an Energizer lithium AAA, is it safe to throw it away into your household garbage sack ?




Here in the UK battery disposal is via specialist tubs placed in some but not all retail stores,your own local council would advise to the rule of disposing in the US&A or perhaps the more knowledgeable will jump in.


----------



## Etsu (Dec 16, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> You're talking about an Alkaline? It's still plenty for the E01.



No, I was referring to NiMH. I don't use alkalines because, (1) they leak, and (2) it's cheaper in the long run to use LSD NiMH cells like Eneloop.

If I did use alkalines, I certainly wouldn't trust one not to leak if it's being run to complete discharge. I don't even trust them when they're almost new.



> Why don't they discontinue the E01? Why are they still making it in large numbers? I've heard many a rumour that the E01 was to be discontinued and I've asked every time with the response is that it is one of their best sellers and is still coming off the production line.



Because it's a good, low-cost, sturdy, simple light that fills a keychain niche. It's not going to wow anyone, but for someone that wants a simple light that is rugged enough to be abused on a keychain in your pocket, it works.



> But that touches on why an AA version is not out.



IMO, a AA version would kill what makes it a good light. It would no longer be a keychain or small pocket light. It would just be another AA light, of which there are hundreds, but it would have poor brightness, a lousy beam, and bad color. It might have worked 5 years ago, but few people are going to buy a AA E01 that isn't a complete upgrade. It might work if they sell it for $5, but I'm guessing they won't make any money from it in that case.


----------



## RWT1405 (Dec 16, 2013)

We've got it Etsu and mcnair55, you don't like the E01. Of the 48 responses since the rebirth of this thread, you two have 16 of them, so yes, we get it, really, really, we get it. You have said your piece and told everyone that they don't know anything, so PLEASE, for the love of all that is Holy, go away! We get it, really, really we do! The light stinks and none of us would ever want or need a AA version, because you've told us we don't! Thank you!


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 16, 2013)

RWT1405 said:


> We've got it Etsu and mcnair55, you don't like the E01. Of the 48 responses since the rebirth of this thread, you two have 16 of them, so yes, we get it, really, really, we get it. You have said your piece and told everyone that they don't know anything, so PLEASE, for the love of all that is Holy, go away! We get it, really, really we do! The light stinks and none of us would ever want or need a AA version, because you've told us we don't! Thank you!



Well it is pretty obvious you have not thread all the threads,where does it state I do not like the EO1,it is the AA version I disagree with making,I see no real use for a low tech light.Please do not tell me to go away as that is rather stupid as this an open members forum and I am acting in a decent manner,no swearing and respecting others unlike yourself which I find totally unnecessary.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 16, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> Feel free to create as much POSITIVE(shouting) noise about it as possible but i wager Fenix will never make it.The profit margin will be huge on a such an easy build torch (UK circa £12 each),really have no idea why you think not,just look what you can buy in the deals for a $1 up.:thumbsup:



It's a much better build than a $1 torch. Just look at the driver. Many of the $1 lights use an inferior off the shelf chip, crappy lens and cheap reflector. The profit margin is not that big for Fenix. They don't sell directly. The retailers get most of the profit. It's around $5 a unit with a minimum of 10,000 units. The E05 by the way is triple that. Considering the work required to lay down the process of an AA tube, the initial cost will be higher so they'll need a guarantee that low profit margin will pay off those initial costs.

What are the positives is that infinity ultras are selling well still. Up to $50 at some places locally! So yes, if you don't mind, we'll keep POSITIVE. 



Etsu said:


> No, I was referring to NiMH. I don't use alkalines because, (1) they leak, and (2) it's cheaper in the long run to use LSD NiMH cells like Eneloop.
> 
> If I did use alkalines, I certainly wouldn't trust one not to leak if it's being run to complete discharge. I don't even trust them when they're almost new.


Which is why the E01 and the AA version is the perfect Alkaline sourced light. A 70mA to 100mA draw is not going to make the battery explode. Not saying I haven't had leaks in my E01 but when I do, I just drop it in some vinegar and its back good as ever. 




Etsu said:


> IMO, a AA version would kill what makes it a good light. It would no longer be a keychain or small pocket light. It would just be another AA light, of which there are hundreds, but it would have poor brightness, a lousy beam, and bad color. It might have worked 5 years ago, but few people are going to buy a AA E01 that isn't a complete upgrade. It might work if they sell it for $5, but I'm guessing they won't make any money from it in that case.



No, an AA version would be another light with the excellent driver, excellent build quality and toughness. Not asking for an upgrade, just another form factor. Keyring, perhaps not but I've seen many a monster on a keyring. Pocket, for sure it will be a pocket light, unless you wear tight ball huggers. 

You can't just look at the cost to the consumer. I've bought many a $3 light to mod into joule thief and they do not last. The lens, reflector, threads are usually the first to go. Without those things, that's what will differentiate it from "another" AA light.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 17, 2013)

I really love the armchair responses from the margins made by such companies.You would be breaching confidentiality company rules if you actually knew the margins and stated them here,please I need no lessons in the differences between a dollar light and a Fenix.Do you think I was born with a welly on me head.:nana:


----------



## dc38 (Dec 17, 2013)

Cultural differences within social interactions aside, I've got a couple e01 lying around hardly touched these days. They're tough. They're reliable. They're compact. They're everything that a tiny aaa keychain light needs to be. To come out with an AA version would not be a great idea given that the competition already has lights out that can do what it does for around the same projected price. The AAA form factor defines the light in its relative class.


----------



## ragweed (Dec 17, 2013)

If you have ever been caught in a power outage or Cruse Ship without power you will know why the E01 is desirable !!!


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 17, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Cultural differences within social interactions aside, I've got a couple e01 lying around hardly touched these days. They're tough. They're reliable. They're compact. They're everything that a tiny aaa keychain light needs to be. To come out with an AA version would not be a great idea given that the competition already has lights out that can do what it does for around the same projected price. The AAA form factor defines the light in its relative class.



Spot on Sir.



ragweed said:


> If you have ever been caught in a power outage or Cruse Ship without power you will know why the E01 is desirable !!!



We havre moved on abit and now the latest part of the thread is about a AA cell version,we are all well versed on the bomb proof EO1 AAA cell as most of us own it.:shakehead


----------



## dts71 (Dec 17, 2013)

ragweed said:


> If you have ever been caught in a power outage or Cruse Ship without power you will know why the E01 is desirable !!!



I select a 4Sevens mini 123 for my trips (did a mini cruise this weekend, the same weekend as another cruise ship lost power).
With 2 spare CR123 i got 3x150h on 3 lumens, 3x8h on 40 lumens and 3x1h on 180 lumens. It offers good spacing between modes.
I have never used up 1 cell yet on a trip - even when traveling around Thailand for 3 weeks using only a LiFePo4.

I also always carry an AAA light in my pocket - usually LD01 or Olight I3s.

For cruises I bring, as a last resort, a trusty old UW Kinetics 2xCR123 diving Xenon.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 17, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> I really love the armchair responses from the margins made by such companies.You would be breaching confidentiality company rules if you actually knew the margins and stated them here,please I need no lessons in the differences between a dollar light and a Fenix.Do you think I was born with a welly on me head.:nana:



I don't know profit margins but you can get the information for importing a shipment of E01's pretty easily. If you take that welly off your head, you can see that at $5 a unit and what it retails for normally, not rocket surgery. In fact, $5 a unit isn't directly from Fenix but an agent that acts as an intermediary. Anyone can get that information, and I'm not even a dealer or have a shop. 



> We havre moved on abit and now the latest part of the thread is about a AA cell version,we are all well versed on the bomb proof EO1 AAA cell as most of us own it



Who made you boss of the thread?


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 17, 2013)

dc38 said:


> To come out with an AA version would not be a great idea given that the competition already has lights out that can do what it does for around the same projected price. The AAA form factor defines the light in its relative class.



But there isn't a AA version that is built like the AAA version other than the Infinity ultra. Look at the overall package of the E01. 

There has been lots of talk of an E01 killer in the past but many people forget what it is that makes the E01 so good. It's the improvement over the ARC AAA that an AA version will be over the Infinity ultra.


----------



## Etsu (Dec 17, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> But there isn't a AA version that is built like the AAA version



And there's probably a reason for that. What makes a good AAA light, doesn't necessarily make a good AA light. If they produced a AA version, most people would want it a lot brighter. People don't expect a lot of output or a great beam from a AAA keychain light, but they expect better from something that is larger.

It's too small a niche to produce a AA E01 without updating it to today's expectations. There needs to be a purpose for it, and a AA format doesn't fit the same purpose that a AAA format does.

But hey, all that could be totally wrong. The only thing that matters is profit. If you can convince Fenix that they'd sell tens of thousands of the things, then they'd probably make it. But they probably have much better reasons for not making it than what I've suggested, or they already would have made it.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 17, 2013)

Etsu said:


> And there's probably a reason for that. What makes a good AAA light, doesn't necessarily make a good AA light. If they produced a AA version, most people would want it a lot brighter. People don't expect a lot of output or a great beam from a AAA keychain light, but they expect better from something that is larger.



Perhaps, or they just want a long running, tough, no nonsense light that you can throw against the wall over and over again and still work. 



Etsu said:


> It's too small a niche to produce a AA E01 without updating it to today's expectations. There needs to be a purpose for it, and a AA format doesn't fit the same purpose that a AAA format does.



Maybe not in the first world country but certainly in third world countries. More than a niche there. Then again, so are many of the high powered lights that Fenix produces you would class as niche. Seems that Fenix are getting into the world of head lamps, once a niche market. This whole community here at CPF is one big niche. There's also a large niche market in disaster-ists leaving E01's in a bug out bag, or the emergency light in the glove box. 



Etsu said:


> But hey, all that could be totally wrong. The only thing that matters is profit. If you can convince Fenix that they'd sell tens of thousands of the things, then they'd probably make it. But they probably have much better reasons for not making it than what I've suggested, or they already would have made it.



Yes and that can come in many ways. It could be selling large number of units or higher margins. If I had 100K, I would put in an order for a batch. You know, I'd be happy if Gerber improved the efficiency of their IU or any other manufacturer but the reason why it always comes back to Fenix is how well the E01 is built. Look at all the other E01 "killers" that have come along from Sunwayman, Nitecore. Fenix knows how to build them tough.


----------



## nbp (Dec 18, 2013)

This thread makes me hungry for more E01s. I need a few more for my BoB I think.


----------



## Etsu (Dec 18, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> Maybe not in the first world country but certainly in third world countries.



Yes, you could be right. But, I suspect Fenix wouldn't sell enough of them at a high-enough profit margin to make a light for 3rd world countries.

Perhaps if they were contracted by the U.N. to include such a light in emergency kits, which would be distributed free to people in disaster zones, that could work very well. They might be able to produce hundreds of thousands at a good profit margin, because government is picking up the tab.



> There's also a large niche market in disaster-ists leaving E01's in a bug out bag, or the emergency light in the glove box.



Yes, but in developed countries, we already have lots of AA light solutions, and are willing to pay more for a light that is more versatile. For example, my glove-box light has a seat-belt cutter, a window smasher, and an emergency beacon on it. In a bug-out bag (I don't have one, but if I did...), I'd use a Quark AA or something like that.

A Fenix AA E01 would have to be very cheap for the mass-market to buy one. It would sell at a low price, but probably too low a price to make it profitable for Fenix.

I'm not against a AA E01 at all. The more options for lights the better! I'm just be realistic about whether or not it will be made. The "government emergency kit" option is the only way it would happen, that I can think of right now.


----------



## glowbug123 (Dec 19, 2013)

I dont know. Fenix comes out with new lights all the time. many are niche products to me. Super throwers,_pocket rockets ,lights that take 8 AAbatteries and such._I would buy a AA E01 even if it had the same emitter but utilized the same circuit. It would be a great emergency light or keychain light with much longer runtimes. I hate having to monitor and change batteries out. i dont have the time to deal with it. Now if they could put a nice 5mm led in there and even if it bumped the price up a cpl dollars I would still buy it even more so. $15 is pocket change nowadays.


----------



## moshow9 (Dec 19, 2013)

A bit off topic but I wish I had picked up an E01 modded by Wayne (Vinhnguyen54) when he had released some with warm emitters. The beam looked very pleasing from what I could tell.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 19, 2013)

glowbug123 said:


> I dont know. Fenix comes out with new lights all the time. many are niche products to me. Super throwers,_pocket rockets ,lights that take 8 AAbatteries and such._I would buy a AA E01 even if it had the same emitter but utilized the same circuit. It would be a great emergency light or keychain light with much longer runtimes. I hate having to monitor and change batteries out. i dont have the time to deal with it. Now if they could put a nice 5mm led in there and even if it bumped the price up a cpl dollars I would still buy it even more so. $15 is pocket change nowadays.



I enjoy the way Fenix issue new lights and i love listening to the whingers about the new side switch for controlling the different levels,when i was a youngster most torches switched on like that so what really is the difference,i cannot be doing with twisties but if i want a light badly enough i buy it with a twistie.

I am edcing my EO1 to prove i do like the light in AAA form.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 19, 2013)

moshow9 said:


> A bit off topic but I wish I had picked up an E01 modded by Wayne (Vinhnguyen54) when he had released some with warm emitters. The beam looked very pleasing from what I could tell.



I think he can still do it as a special request. I have one of them. It seems brighter than the regular one but I think that the warmer LED just makes it seem brighter. Still the same great run time.


----------

